# tri bands out of staples # 84 rubber bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

triple bands #84 s cut get 1/2 by 7 attach 3 bands each side nice shooters


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

84s are not readily available locally. Will have to look for some on my next trip. Always good to hear from someone else with wider experience than I.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 2 cut 84s on each side of my PFS. Seems to be working just fine. Though I'm having problems with accuracy, but that's the flip shooting, not the bands. xD

-Bob


----------

